# High Pointe Microwave Manual Needed



## quackaddict (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm in need of the microwaves turntable coupler. I have exhausted the internet searches. Found little to nothing on the High Pointe microwave model EM925BSC. Is there anybody who knows where I can find a manual so I'll at least have a part number. Or if someone has a manual would you please provide the part number. Thanks in advance.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

_I'm known to locate certain things from time to time. _
-------------------Red from The Shawshank Redemption


----------

